# Bridgestone Polor Tracks



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone using the bridgestone polar tracks on there skid steer? Just looking around right now trying to figure out what to do. We have a c190 new holland and not happy with the regular tracks.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I just put a set on a T190 Bobcat 2day. Very anxious to try them out.

Bird21(member here) has some sets and has put some hours on them. He, among others that I have talked to, said they are WELL worth it.


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

We run the polar's on a case 420CT-3 and there is a night and day difference between those and the stock tracks of our 440CT-3. I would be willing to say that the polar tracks offer better traction than any wheeled skid I've ever operated Thumbs Up

We do the Holiday station on north university, one of your guys cut through the lot in a cat loader last time we were cleaning, if it was you, or not, have him flag me down and give the machine a go.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Got to try mine out this a.m.(got about 3-4 in of wet stuff) I will tell you this - I was pushing a 10ft pusher w/ bobcat T190, full of wet snow, 300 - 400ft with ease. Very Very happy with them. They are everything I hoped for and more.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Im putting a set on my new T770 next week


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

IDOCTORTREES said:


> Im putting a set on my new T770 next week


I had a set for my T650 delivered yesterday.

Based on snocrete's advice.

Didn't know he was banned.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

What does a set cost?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If you have to ask................


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you have to ask................


I didn't have to ask...I was just curious.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

I paid just under 2k for a set for our T190 last November. Shipping was $85.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

absolutely said:


> I paid just under 2k for a set for our T190 last November. Shipping was $85.


Thank you. Less than I thought they would be.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have the Camoplast winter tracks on my T650. They were $2600. for the set. Check them out


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

scott3430 said:


> I have the Camoplast winter tracks on my T650. They were $2600. for the set. Check them out


For guys that want an "all around track" for landscaping & snow, those are great. But I have done side by side comparisons with those and polars...let me put it this way, there is no comparison. So if your looking for a dedicated snow track, currently there is no other option out there that performs like they do....and for under $2000 (I paid just over $1800 tax & delivery included about a month ago) they are well worth it.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow....I haven't been here for a long time and all of the sudden I come back and you guys are dragging all my old threads out of the dirt. lol We are running the camoplast "B" pattern track pretty much since the day I started this thread...so that would be about 6 years. Its the squiggly z bar pattern as I call it. We have been very happy with them in snow. Can out push most anything if you have Ice underneath. I have never tried the polar track though so I don't know the difference. The machine mainly gets used for snow and doesn't do much summer work so the tracks are holding up well for us.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Just plowed with my new Polor Tracks last night Very iced up parking lots they did great!!!!!


----------



## Gglandscape (Aug 27, 2016)

Where did u order from?



plow4beer said:


> For guys that want an "all around track" for landscaping & snow, those are great. But I have done side by side comparisons with those and polars...let me put it this way, there is no comparison. So if your looking for a dedicated snow track, currently there is no other option out there that performs like they do....and for under $2000 (I paid just over $1800 tax & delivery included about a month ago) they are well worth it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Midwest Equipment in Columbus OH.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Gglandscape said:


> Where did u order from?





John_DeereGreen said:


> Midwest Equipment in Columbus OH.


this is correctThumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Haven't heard any complaints from my operator. 

Then again, I don't ask for complaints.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Haven't heard any complaints from my operator.
> 
> Then again, I don't ask for complaints.


For what you have in the machine and blade, you better not hear any complaints.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> For what you have in the machine and blade, you better not hear any complaints.


We did some switching....the T650 is running the 10' pusher and the S650 is running the PlowMaxx.

The operator did say it seemed like the T650 had less power, which is understandable because it weighs more than the S650, so the power to weight ratio is oof. Nothing aboot traction issues though.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Any tippy issues on the S650? Our S750 feels a little light at times with the 8-13.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Any tippy issues on the S650? Our S750 feels a little light at times with the 8-13.


I ran it for a few hours....wondered why I would buy a pusher instead....and if I had it way up, it was a bit. Not bad overall though.


----------

